# A costume I almost finished



## Momo(th) (Oct 29, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/jvsoz5Z.jpg[

http://i.imgur.com/hoWD8Wj.jpg

So currently I'm working on my Halloween costume. It's almost finished, but I'm sort of under a giant time crunch what with moving and all, so this is what I'll be wearing for Halloween, and I'll get back to it once everything settles down.


----------

